# Pen drive showing shortcut to itself: Virus??



## AtulXY (Mar 27, 2013)

when i click on my pen drive, only a shortcut to itself appears inside. wen i click on it, a new window opens nd all my files are inside. tried formatting but each time i add a file to drive, the shortcut appears & the file is stored inside the shortcut foldr. now i think my pc and all pen drives i use with it are affectd. i use avast and tried scanning, bt nothing came up.


----------



## pratheeshps (Mar 28, 2013)

Open the pendrive,right click on the shortcut & select properties.The path [folder] to which it is connected is shown on the "Target".Check if has the *same drive letter* as the pendrive.If it is Yes,then try to delete the shortcut & see what happens.

If it is not working,then use  another pendrive it & check if it has similar issues.


----------

